

Investigate Jimmy Kimmel Kid's Table Government Shutdown Show on ABC Network - BIackSwan
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/investigate-jimmy-kimmel-kids-table-government-shutdown-show-abc-network/tLxzbBjg

======
DigitalSea
Some people have way too much time on their hands and obviously can't tell the
difference between comedy and actual racism. Jimmy made the joke because China
by far out of any other country owns a substantial chunk of US debt. He was
making fun of a bad situation by saying we should kill the Chinese, while in
bad taste, Jimmy wasn't being serious...

